# A few of my favorites



## Tara80 (Jul 13, 2010)

I snapped a few quick pictures of a couple of my favorite mice. I am still rather new at learning all of the different color variations/morphs, so I am unsure of what any of them are called just yet but I've got about 60 or so mice of all different coats and colors.
It's so much fun to see what new colors pop up in my litters!
I apologize as the picture quality isn't that great - I took them hastily this evening and didn't want to bother them too much (especially the new mothers). When I get the time I will have to take some better ones. But here are a few for now!

First, a few of my current litters:




























Then a few bucks!



















And then a few of my favorite does!



















LOL, I could post pictures of these little guys all day! I will have to save more for a rainy day


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Wannttsss that tri buck!!! Do you live in the UK? :mrgreen: 
The doe in the second to last picture looks like a buck i've recently lost ):


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww,they're lovely, especially the litter in the top pic!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I love that third litter and lovely tri buck.


----------



## Tara80 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks! That tri-colored guy was a big surprise. His mom is completely gray and dad is brown but most of her entire litter was tri-colored. I gave her a break for about a month, getting her all fat and happy again (she became quite skinny with her first litter) and then just recently put her back in with the same buck hoping for more tri-colors.
Unfortunately I am in Seattle, WA. I need to take time out to update my profile!


----------

